# Sudden URI symtoms and buying meds online.



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

I have a mouse that I recently recaptured after a night's freedom.
she was dusty but protested going into a cage loudly.
I was keeping her in quarantine just to be safe, who knows what strangers she could have met.
Anyway, a week later she suddenly makes that chittering/sneezing noise that I dread.
The only vet in my clinic that will take the mice is out hiking in the mountains or some junk
and can't see her until two weeks from now.
I figured I could try buying some baytril online, and get it expressed shipped.
But they only have it in two forms from what I see.
coated tablets and eardrops. What do I do now? 
Can either of those translate into a oral solution for mice?
I've never had this problem before..
Plus now I'm worried that the others might have been exposed.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

I don't know if you've already tried this... but look up Amazon.com. I've seen packets of powdered antibiotic there before, it might be the stuff you're looking for.


----------



## kellyt (Nov 23, 2011)

Ive only had baytril that is a clear liquid. I dont know if its the same with mice but with URI's with cavies I always use something to clear the congestion so sudafed but not sure if that can be used for mice.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

There are SO MANY kinds of antibiotics available in the US. If you have a local vet supply store, that's awesome. Other options might be nifty pet stores (not petco or petsmart, unfortunately), or, indeed, Amazon is a great source. Baytril is fine, but so is Amoxicillin, for example. Dosage will vary based on the antibiotic used and what form it's in.


----------



## Autumn2005 (Apr 21, 2010)

Some one told me once that the -cillin family of antibiotics weren't good for RI, but I have no clue... None of my local stores have antibiotics, but online I can get some....


----------



## Shadowrunner (Sep 26, 2011)

Anything is better than nothing at this point, I really like this doe.
I can check out a few local pet stores too.

Thanks for the suggestions I'll let you know how it goes.
Normally I just get the prescription form the vet, but like I said she's out.
I do have viable Amoxicillin on hand,I'll have to look up the dosages though.


----------

